# Moving LR5 & Images to an External HD



## kitjv (Oct 14, 2013)

As many of you have already experienced, the internal HD on my MacBookPro is nearing capacity. From the suggestions dispensed on this forum (& elsewhere), it seems that the preferred solution would be to move LR5, my RAW images, processed images & the LR5 catalog to an external HD which would be solely dedicated to that purpose. Thus, everything associated with LR5 would be in one place. And, cloning the external HD would be a snap.

Two questions:

1.  Does this make sense or am I missing something?
2.  Without burdening anyone, is there a step-by-step write-up to make the transfer to an external HD? Since I have not done this before, it seems a bit daunting.

Thank you kindly.


----------



## clee01l (Oct 14, 2013)

The three largest components to your LR process are:

The Lightroom catalog
The Previews associated with that catalog
And the master original image copies.
In addition to those, there is also the Lightroom Settings (Presets) that you use with the catalog.  If stored with the catalog, these will be included in a folder along side the catalog. Otherwise, they will be stored in folders inside of "/Users/{UserName}/Library/Application Support/Adobe/Lightroom"
An ideal solution for portability is to create a package that contains:


The Lightroom catalog
The Previews associated with that catalog
The master original image copies.
And the Lightroom Settings (Presets) stored with the catalog

That package can then be copied or moved as a unit to any HD on any computer and opened by any current or equivalent version LR application.  

If you chose the default catalog location,  your catalog and previews are already in a folder called "/Users/{UserName}/Pictures/Lightroom/{CatalogName}".  If "Store Presets with Catalog" was checked in Preferences, then the "Lightroom Settings" folder already exists there with your included Lightroom Presets.  If "Store Presets with Catalog" was not checked, then checking it and moving all of your Lightroom Presets folders under the newly created "Lightroom Settings" folder is the first step to take.

If your master original images are inside one parent folder then the remaining task is fairly easy.   Using the Folder panel on LR, create or move the parent folder containing all of your image masters under the folder named "/Users/{UserName}/Pictures/Lightroom/{CatalogName}".

The result should be a package folder  ("/Users/{UserName}/Pictures/Lightroom/{CatalogName}")
that contains:

The catalog "{CatalogName}.lrcat"
The Previews folder "{CatalogName} Previews.lrdata
The "Lightroom Settings" folder
The master image parent folder
You can then move this folder anywhere you like and open the contained catalog with any LR application on any computer.


----------



## kitjv (Oct 14, 2013)

Cletus: Thank you for taking the time to walk me through this. Everything sounds quite straight-forward. But, for my clarification, I have a few follow-up questions:

1.  Located in my Lightroom folder (containing the catalog.lrcat, previews.lrdata & lightroom settings) are also the following: backups folder, lightroom plug-ins folders, the LR5 catalog.lrcat-journal & the LR5 catalog.lrcat.lock. Are these to be moved to the external HD as well?

2.  Would you recommend moving the LR5 app to the external HD as well?

3.  Interestingly, in LR Preferences the "Store presets with this catalog" is unchecked. However, the folder "Lightroom Settings" is already alongside the above folders in /User/Pictures/Lightroom. Seem odd?

4.  Once I have assembled all of the necessary folders, do I move these folders to the external HD from within LR (as opposed to simply dragging & dropping them)?

Thank you, Cletus. I really appreciate it.


----------



## clee01l (Oct 14, 2013)

kitjv said:


> ... I have a few follow-up questions:
> 
> 1.  Located in my Lightroom folder (containing the catalog.lrcat, previews.lrdata & lightroom settings) are also the following: backups folder, lightroom plug-ins folders, the LR5 catalog.lrcat-journal & the LR5 catalog.lrcat.lock. Are these to be moved to the external HD as well?


 The LR5 catalog.lrcat-journal & the LR5 catalog.lrcat.lock are temporary files that exist ONLY when LR is running. Your "Plugins" folder is stored INSIDE my "Lightroom Settings" folder.  It's location can be anywhere and the knowledge of that location is essential for the LR plugin manager and folder needs to be considered a part of the package.  The backups folder is not essential to the integrity of the LR process but is an essential security process to provide a fall back if a catalog gets corrupted Yours is in the default location but this location is vulnerable when you experience an eventual HD failure.  Unless you manually clean out this folder, it can grow quite large containing an unnecessary redundancy of LR catalogsI did not include this in my package as it is outside of the scope of the project at hand. I store mine on an external drive so that I have a recent catalog backup available if I lose my primary HD.  





> 2.  Would you recommend moving the LR5 app to the external HD as well?


Although possible, it probably is not a good idea.  LR requires other files in other folders Primarily inside of "/Users/{UserName}/Library/"  Things like your Preferences 'plist' and other global settings files. 





> 3.  Interestingly, in LR Preferences the "Store presets with this catalog" is unchecked. However, the folder "Lightroom Settings" is already alongside the above folders in /User/Pictures/Lightroom. Seem odd?


This means that at some time in the past, it was checked and the folder created. When unchecked, you are using presets stored in the global location ("/Users/{UserName}/Library/Application Support/Adobe/Lightroom").  Clicking on the {Show Lightroom Presets folder} button will identify the location of the presets actually being used with your catalog.  You will need to amend this so that the check box is checked and the {Show Lightroom Presets folder} button will identify the location of the presets in the "Lightroom Settings folder alongside your catalog. 





> 4.  Once I have assembled all of the necessary folders, do I move these folders to the external HD from within LR (as opposed to simply dragging & dropping them)?


 Once you have the Package complete as I suggested and working properly in LR, you need to close LR. With LR not running, you can use Finder to relocate the package.  Initially, I would not use the {Move} function in OSX. Instead I  would use the {Copy} function to duplicate the package.  After duplicating the package I would rename the original package folder ( "/Users/{UserName}/Pictures/Lightroom/{CatalogName}") to something else So that when you open LR it will not find the original master catalog.  You can then direct LR to open the duplicated catalog in the alternate location. The reason for the {Copy}/Rename is to preserve the correctly function catalog in case you screw up.


----------



## kitjv (Oct 14, 2013)

Thank you for the clear & concise responses. Although I do not plan to move the"LR package" to an external drive for several months, your responses will be saved & followed in the future.

Whenever you are in Bend, OR, a bottle of good Oregon wine is on me. Thanks again.


----------



## clee01l (Oct 15, 2013)

kitjv said:


> ...Whenever you are in Bend, OR, a bottle of good Oregon wine is on me. Thanks again.


Make that a bottle of Widmer Hefeweizen and you have a deal!


----------



## kitjv (Oct 15, 2013)

Deal! But now I gotta school you, my friend. Bend, Or is arguably the "microbrew capital" of the nation. With a population of approximately 82,000, our town boasts 23 profitable, award-winning brew pubs. That translates into over 200 different microbrews crafted locally. Yes, Widmer Hefeweizen is indeed deserving of its rep. But there is something special about  small, artesian breweries whose initial vision was a passion for their craft. You just pick the date!!  Again, thank you!

Kit


----------



## clee01l (Oct 15, 2013)

kitjv said:


> Deal! But now I gotta school you, my friend. Bend, Or is arguably the "microbrew capital" of the nation. With a population of approximately 82,000, our town boasts 23 profitable, award-winning brew pubs. That translates into over 200 different microbrews crafted locally. Yes, Widmer Hefeweizen is indeed deserving of its rep. But there is something special about  small, artesian breweries whose initial vision was a passion for their craft. You just pick the date!!  Again, thank you!
> 
> Kit


I have no doubt,Micro brews are a preference. But Widmer is a sponsor of Cycle Oregon and I have not stopped in Bend since ~1991 or been to Oregon since Cycle Oregon did the Blue Mountain tour in 2006.


----------



## kitjv (Oct 15, 2013)

Then you're overdue.


----------



## DianeK (Oct 15, 2013)

I have been thinking about doing this very same thing when I get my new computer.  I'm a bit computer-illiterate so I got confused on a couple of things:
1. I do not have a folder "Lightroom Settings" in my Lightroom folder in Pictures.  Is this something different for Lr5 (I'm still on Lr4)?
2. I do not have "store presets with catalog" checked :blush:.  When I click on "Show Lightroom Presets folder" this is what I see:



Do I move _all_ these folders, e.g. templates, Address book, etc or _just_ the folders that have the word "Preset" in the name?


----------



## clee01l (Oct 15, 2013)

Diane, you are on the right track The folder named "Lightroom Settings"  gets created when you check the checkbox labeled "Store presets with catalog".  BUT it does not populate the folder.  The folders with names ending in "Preset" or "Template" need to be COPIED" to the  "Lightroom Settings" folder.  However this part does not need to be done at all unless you want a portable catalog and need to create a catalog package.  If you are getting a new computer, then I would recommend creating the package.  After that you just need to copy the complete package to the new computer, copy the Preferences plist and install LR on the new computer. You can create the package without the "Lightroom Settings" folder and all will be just fine.  You will then have to do one extra step on the new computer.  That extra step would be to copy the contents of the "Lightroom" folder (in your snapshot) to the same location on the new computer.


----------



## DianeK (Oct 15, 2013)

As always, Cletus, you are very good at explaining things.  Thank you!
Diane


----------



## NJHeart2Heart (Oct 16, 2013)

Hi all- I am splashing your "Got it" party with an add on question.  I have copied my Lightroom original files (only so far) to a new external drive.  I'm now trying to get everything else in place to make it easier to move things in the future.  I understand having everything in one package.  I was going to copy my catalog file to the same drive under it's own folder "Lightroom-DDG", but in looking for it, found in the preferences, that option to "store catalog with photos".  
1.  What action does LR take when you checkmark that box?  Does it create, on it's own, a new folder for presets, next to the catalog?  What is it called? Or is it just one file and that is saved next to lrcat?
2. If I check the "store presets with catalog" box now, while I already have a lot of presets in an folder on my laptop, do those existing presets get moved by Lightroom into the new location?
3.


----------



## clee01l (Oct 16, 2013)

NJHeart2Heart said:


> ...I... found in the preferences, that option to "store catalog with photos".


I di not find this phrase in preferences.  Perhaps you meant "store presets with catalog"  as you discuss further on





> 1.  What action does LR take when you checkmark that box?  Does it create, on it's own, a new folder for presets, next to the catalog?  What is it called? Or is it just one file and that is saved next to lrcat?
> 2. If I check the "store presets with catalog" box now, while I already have a lot of presets in an folder on my laptop, do those existing presets get moved by Lightroom into the new location?
> 3.


 Checking that box creates a folder called "Lightroom Settings".  It does not populate the folder with existing presets.  LR from that point forward will deposit any new presets in this local folder instead of at the Global location.  If you want your existing Preset folders in the local location "Lightroom Settings" you need to close LR and manually copy these folders from the global location to the local  "Lightroom Settings" location.
From my first reply above:





> In addition to those, there is also the Lightroom Settings (Presets) that you use with the catalog. If stored with the catalog, these will be included in a folder along side the catalog. Otherwise, they will be stored in folders inside of "/Users/{UserName}/Library/Application Support/Adobe/Lightroom"


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 16, 2013)

Dawn (and Diane), before you rush off to change that setting and start copying your presets, you might want to have a read of this post.

Whilst I sort of vaguely get the "all in one package" thing, do understand that when you enable "Store presets with this catalog" (and then copy all your presets over) not everything is referenced from that "Lightroom Settings" folder. Lightroom will still persist in sourcing/storing some information in your user profile area, and I can almost guarantee that sometime in the future (such as when you upgrade to the next version and start using a different catalog) you'll be scratching around trying to remember where your presets are.

The bottom line is: unless you *need *to have the presets stored with your catalog, you're better off leaving that setting unchecked.


----------



## clee01l (Oct 16, 2013)

Jim Wilde said:


> Dawn (and Diane), before you rush off to change that setting and start copying your presets, you might want to have a read of this post....
> The bottom line is: unless you *need *to have the presets stored with your catalog, you're better off leaving that setting unchecked.


I'll second what Jim has said. The method that I describe is useful for two purposes.  Sharing a catalog between two (or more computers) on an External HD.  And porting everything to a new/different computer.  Porting everything to a new computer is a One Of event so there is not so much the need to maintain a local Lightroom Settings folder after the successful port.. As Jim points out, not everything gets automatically stored in the Lightroom Settings folder.   I look upon this more as a design flaw on Adobe's part than anything else.  Most notably, the parts that are always stored globally are things like "EMail Accounts" & "Email Addressbook".  If you have some compelling need to have multiple catalogs, then the local "Lightroom Settings" folder complicates that issue.  Knowing that there are some LR settings that are always maintained globally, make it easier to maintain the important user managed settings in the local folder. 

If you choose to maintain all of your LR setting globally and need to port to a new computer, you need to still copy the global settings folders to get a successful port.  I don't see either method as a big deal and it makes more sense to me to keep everything with the catalog including images.​ This replicates the package that LR creates when you export to a catalog.  This was the method that I used to port my master catalog from Windows (with drive letters) to OSX (no drive letters in the path). It worked perfectly (probably because I don't use the email function).


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 16, 2013)

It's more than just email stuff, Clee. A few other things to remember: any user-created camera profiles, lens profiles (user-created or downloaded), Develop default settings, Custom Point Curves and Lens defaults are also all stored in the user domain (Adobe/Camera Raw). This location is fixed (shared with ACR), so it's not possible to source these from inside that single "package". All in all, it still makes more sense to me to keep everything in the default user location, where it's easier to create a single backup of the over-arching "Adobe" folder within the user domain (which is what I do). That one backup will contain all the stuff in the Lightroom folder (presets, preferences, plug-ins, etc.) as well as the stuff in the Adobe/CameraRaw folder.

So when/if moving to a new computer I'd just need to restore that one folder and I have most, if not all, the ancillary settings that Lightroom will require after I've restored catalogs and images.

The real issue is that, as you intimated, the "Store Presets with this catalog" settings creates a totally misleading impression which has led far too many users down a slippery slope. I would like Adobe to either fix that option to do the complete job, or get rid of it....as it is today it's a very poor implementation.


----------



## NJHeart2Heart (Oct 18, 2013)

Thanks Jim.. I almost did run off 
So, I'm afraid now I might have messed something up with my move, but I'll start a new post as to not mess this one up...
Thanks,
Dawn


----------



## John Oates (Jan 13, 2015)

*Reconnect image files?*



clee01l said:


> The three largest components to your LR process are:
> 
> The Lightroom catalog
> The Previews associated with that catalog
> ...



Hi there, I did all this, but I moved all the original image files to the new package by copy and paste because drag and drop in Lightroom for some reason did not operate. Now when I open LR by clicking on the moved lrcat all the image folders can be seen, but all greyed out with a question mark. All the previews are visible though. I tried 'find all missing photos' from the Library dropdown, without success. How can I reconnect with the original images? This is on a PC laptop running Windows. Help please!  Thanks


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jan 13, 2015)

In the Folders Panel, right-click on the parent folder and select "Find Missing Folder". A file browser window opens, use this to navigate to and select the parent folder in the new location. That should re-link Lightroom to all the folders and pictures below that parent folder.


----------



## John Oates (Jan 13, 2015)

Excellent guidance, worked in a flash. Last step of my total re-organise achieved! Thank you so much.
john


----------

